# cleaned and k&n fitted



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

gave the 6 a clean under the bonnet using g101 and some detailing brushes and dressed using autosmart finish and fitted my new k&n apollo what do you think.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Only one pic ? , come on you can do better than that !


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

when its as good as that one pic is enough lol!!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Great finish that, like the filter too :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Very clean nice job liking the air filter.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Looks good. What does a K&N do differently than the OEM filter?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Looks good. What does a K&N do differently than the OEM filter?


makes a nice sound when scotty boy hits the loud pedal


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Looks good. What does a K&N do differently than the OEM filter?


Let's crap get into the engine!


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

Cornish said:


> Let's crap get into the engine!


theres no crap getting in my engine.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Cornish said:


> Let's crap get into the engine!


Not if it's installed properly ?


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## WhosWally (Sep 8, 2013)

looks good, noticed any improvement in performance?


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bay look lovely mate. 

What dilution did you use with the g101 as i want to do my bay soon


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

looks nice matey


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

sjk said:


> Not if it's installed properly ?


If they were better, don't you think manufacturers would use them or similar. They might give you more noise, but they will allow more particulates into the inlet tract. That and the fact that the oil destroys MAF sensors.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

The airbox is designed to keep induction noise down and partially to help the manufacturer pass various noise tests. Some of the most reputable tuning specialists, racing teams et al recommend and use K&N. Also, if you keep buying paper filters you are keeping a factory going somewhere and everyone who touches it until it gets into you're car a profit.
They work, look and sound great. Like your engine bay


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Cornish said:


> If they were better, don't you think manufacturers would use them or similar. They might give you more noise, but they will allow more particulates into the inlet tract. That and the fact that the oil destroys MAF sensors.


Oil will destroy them if it's not applied correctly .

I'm not even getting into a discussion about car manufacturers I've worked for 6 of them . I know how they work .....


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

WhosWally said:


> looks good, noticed any improvement in performance?


noticed it feels better over 3k and sounds better but could be all in my head


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

ravg99 said:


> Bay look lovely mate.
> 
> What dilution did you use with the g101 as i want to do my bay soon


hi used g101 at 5-1 did a good job sprayed plenty on brushed over with my detailing brush and rinsed off then sprayed with finish and left to dry


----------

